# Prendre du poids par chagrin



## Franz1

Bonjour,

il y a des gens qui se goinfrent et de ce fait prennent du poids.
Il y en a d'autres qui mangent trop* parce qu'ils ont du chagrin, des soucis.*

J'ai trouvé plusieurs traductions d'une expression allemande:
faire du lard parce qu'on a des soucis
kilos dus au stress
engraisser par frustration

Ces traductions me paraissent bancales. Stress et soucis sont en plus deux choses différentes. (Je connais "avoir des poignées d'amour", on pourrait peut-être compléter un peu cette expression ?)

Y a-t-il plus idiomatiqe en français ?
D'avance merci


----------



## Kwistax

En français, on n'a pas besoin de raison pour manger trop, donc pas d'expression toute faite! 

Peut-être:

Il y en a d'autres que le chagrin ou le stress pousse à trop manger.
ou
dont la boulimie est la conséquence du stress ou du chagrin.


----------



## Nanon

"Se réfugier dans la nourriture" te conviendrait peut-être. 

Attention : il me semble que l'origine de l'expression  "poignées d'amour" n'a rien à voir avec le dépit amoureux. Il s'agirait plutôt d'offrir une bonne prise lors des ébats. 
Mais on peut, bien sûr, avoir des poignées d'amour parce qu'on s'est réfugié dans la nourriture.


----------



## Franz1

Pourrait-on dire peut-être :
il a grossi / pris du poids par chagrin
Il a des poignées d'amour par chagrin
(bien qu'il me semble que "poignées d'amour" va mal avec "chagrin")

Je me suis peut-être mal expliqué :
en allemand on dit mot à mot :  *qn avoir du lard de chagrin*, ce qui n'est certainement pas français. Alors en bon français ?

"se réfugier dans la nourriture" est très bien, mais c'est un processus, alors que "*avoir* du lard de chagrin" est un état.


----------



## Nanon

Du "lard de chagrin", c'est bien trouvé. J'aurais envie d'adopter l'expression, si je ne sentais pas obligée d'ajouter aussitôt après : "... comme on dit en allemand".
Mais on trouve parfois l'expression "avoir des kilos de chagrin". Ça te va ?

https://books.google.fr/books?id=U-...ved=0CCEQ6AEwAWoVChMI_InG-_zuxgIVTG8UCh1ApADE


----------



## OLN

Hors contexte, ça risque de ne pas être compris.
« avoir des kilos de chagrin » fait spontanément penser à avoir une grande quantité de chagrin (des tonnes de...) plutôt qu'à avoir pris des kilos parce qu'on s'est consolé en mangeant trop.


----------



## Franz1

Bonjour OLN,
ta réponse me met dans le doute. La même idée m'était aussi venue pendant un petit moment, bien qu'il y ait d'autres liens sur le net où "avoir des kilos de chagrin" veut clairement dire que qn a pris du poids en mangeant trop par chagrin.
Alors, pourrait-on dire :
prendre des kilos de chagrin
ou encore autre chose ?
Dans un article du Figaro j'ai aussi lu "des kilos émotionnels". Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Kwistax

Si je peux me permettre, tout ça, ce sont des inventions créés pour l'occasion. Si vous les reprenez à votre compte, vous risquez de ne pas être compris.
Aucune expression toute faite de ce style et d'un usage courant n'existe en français. Il faut construire la phrase autrement.


----------



## Nanon

J'avais bien dit qu'on trouvait _parfois _l'expression "des kilos de chagrin". Je ne tiens pas mordicus à cette expression qui peut _éventuellement _convenir dans une phrase donnée, dans un contexte donné. Maintenant, si le critère retenu est de faire en sorte que des expressions soient compréhensibles _hors contexte_, j'ai bien peur que la moitié des fils de ce forum sombre à jamais dans l'oubli ...


----------



## Roméo31

Franz, je reste pessimiste, si tu ne veux pas de "prendre du poids de chagrin", f"aire du lard de chagrin" (à l'instar de "mourir de chagrin", par ex.). En effet, ce mot allemand fait, d'après ce blog, partie de 10 mots intraduisibles...



> *10 mots allemands intraduisibles | Lingoda*
> https://www.lingoda.fr/blog/mots-allemands-surprenants
> ... conflictuelle avec celle-ci, on vous promet que ces dix mots vont vous la _*faire*_ ... (littéralement _*lard de chagrin*_) pour décrire ces nouvelles poignées d'amour.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est sans doute régional puisque personne ne l'a mentionné, mais au Québec il y a l'expression « _manger ses émotions_ ». 





> *Manger ses émotions*, c’est consommer de grandes quantités de gâteries ou d’aliments vides dans le but de guérir une blessure émotionnelle.



Ce qui donnerait en reprenant l'une des suggestions de kwistax :  
_Il y en a d'autres qui mangent leurs émotions  (et se mettent à engraisser / prennent du poids / gagnent des kilos)._

Autre option : _ D'autres s'empiffrent pour calmer leurs émotions / mangent sans faim pour soigner leur chagrin  _(celle-là rime )

Cela dit, je suis d'accord avec Nanon que dans dans le contexte, _kilos de chagrin_ serait bien compris.
On lit aussi :_ kilos de réconfort.    _Ce qui me semble logique.  _On mange pour se réconforter / se consoler donc..._


----------



## Franz1

Roméo31 said:


> Franz, je reste pessimiste, si tu ne veux pas de "prendre du poids de chagrin", f"aire du lard de chagrin" (à l'instar de "mourir de chagrin", par ex.). En effet, ce mot allemand fait, d'après ce blog, partie de 10 mots intraduisibles...



Je ne me doutais pas du tout de "l'intraduisibilité" de ce mot. 
Mais j'accepte bien sûr "prendre du poids de chagrin, faire du lard de chagrin"

Et comme il y a normalement un contexte, "les kilos de chagrin" de Nanon pourraient aussi s'employer.

"Les kilos de réconfort" de Nicomon me semblent aussi être une bonne proposition.
Pour ce qui est de "manger ses émotions", cela n'est pas très loin du terme "des kilos émotionnels" employé dans l'article du Figaro, que j'ai mentionné au # 9.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

"Manger ses émotions" ne sera clair que si la situation d'énonciation ou le contexte textuel est suffisamment éclairant.
Le chagrin n'est pas la seule émotion...

Sous ces réserves, cette expression me plaît bien.


----------



## tilt

De tout ce qui a été proposé là, la seule expression qui me semble un tant soit peu idiomatique, pour un Français en tout cas, c'est le _se réfugier dans la nourriture_ de Nanon.

Dans la même veine, je suis étonné que personne n'ait proposé _noyer son chagrin dans la nourriture_, qui a l'avantage par rapport à la précédente, de faire référence au chagrin.
Généralement, on parle plutôt de _noyer qqch dans l'alcool_, mais les variantes sont courantes (_dans la nourriture_, _dans le travail_, etc.)

Mais il est vrai que ces expressions ne mentionnent pas, strictement parlant, la prise de poids.
Alors quitte à faire dans le non-idiomatique, que penseriez-vous de _transformer son chagrin en kilos_ ?


----------



## Franz1

Roméo et tilt, je vous remercie vivement.
Je trouve très bien "se réfugier dans la nourriture" et  "noyer son chagrin dans la nourriture". On pourra facilement dire "elle a pris du poids, car elle se réfugie dans la nourriture / elle noie son chagrin dans la nourriture".
Il me semble de plus en plus qu'il faut faire une phrase en français là où en allemand un seul substantif suffit, voir # 5


----------



## Roméo31

Personnellement, de toutes les expressions citées par le dernier message de tilt, je préfère "noyer son chagrin dans la nourriture", qui se dit par analogie avec le bien connu "noyer son chagrin dans l'alcool" et qui implique le caractère vraisemblable d'une prise de poids.

Sinon, ma préférence première va à "prendre du poids de chagrin", construction forgée syntaxiquement sur notamment l'expression bien connue "mourir de chagrin".

Ajout : Bonjour Franz, je ne t'avais pas "vu".


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai mentionné « _manger ses émotions_ » pour ceux qui aiment les régionalismes.

Et oui, Franz1, c'est bien le « _kilos émotionnels_ » du Figaro qui m'y a fait penser. 

Évidemment que le chagrin n'est pas la seule émotion. D'ailleurs, je suis plus portée à dire « _peine _» ou « _tristesse_ » que « _chagrin _».
J'aurais dit : _noyer sa peine dans la nourriture_.  Mais ça, c'est parce que je suis québécoise.

Par ailleurs, entre _kilos de chagrin_ et _poids de chagrin_, eh bien moi je préfère les kilos.
_Lard de chagrin_ ne me plait pas du tout.   Là, j'aurais dit _graisse._


----------



## Franz1

Je te remercie encore, Nicomon, je commence à avoir l'embarras du choix ce qui ne veut pas du tout dire qu'encore d'autres propositions ne soient (correct ?) pas les bienvenues. 
Pourrait-on employer "bourrelets" d'une façon ou d'une autre ?


----------



## OLN

Convertir sa peine ou son chagrin en bourrelets ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je crois me rappeler dans les années 70 de la _boulimie compensatrice_, mais le moteur de recherche me renvoie sur _boulimie compensatoire_, apparemment bien attestée.


----------



## Roméo31

Oui, mais compensatoire de quoi ? Autant employer "boulimie affective" alors (qui se trouve dans le même texte)...


----------



## Nanon

Houlà ! Je ne suis ni psy ni médecin, mais il me semble que la boulimie, même compensatoire ou affective, va plus loin que juste faire du lard ou prendre des kilos !


----------

